# Bezug von anderer Zeile



## Mainiac (26. Feb 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin Blutiger Anfänger und habe folgendes Problem:

Ich würde gerne im Code eine Stelle verändern und möchte das sich eine andere Zeile mit ändert.

Und zwar möchte ich das wenn sich "....Seconds" in  Zeile 29 ändert, das dies (Seconds mal 1000 minus 3000) in Zeile 15 ....duration übernommen wird.

Nun hab ich keinen Ansatz wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann, vllt kann mir ja hier einer nen Tipp geben?

Google hab ich benutzt aber leider nichts gefunden, kann aber auch daran liegen das ich nach den falschen sachen gesucht habe, wie gesagt bin blutiger anfänger.
Steinigt mich bitte nicht 😇

Danke im vorraus


```
function start_question(data)
{
    currentq = data.currentq;
    if($('#floatingpietimer').is(':hidden'))
    {
        if(questiontype=='image')
        {
            console.log(currentq);
            $('#imagequestionimage').attr('src','/imagequestionimage/'+currentq)
            $('#imagequestionimage').width(60000);
            $('#imagequestionimage').height(50000);
            $('#imagequestionimage').transition({x:'-30000px',y:'-25000px',scale:'1',delay:'0',duration:'0'});
            $('#imagequestion').show();
            currentq = "Bilder raten..."
            $('#imagequestionimage').transition({x:'-29700px',y:'-24750px',scale:'0.01',delay:'1000',duration:'32000'});
        }
        
        $('#floatingpietimer').css('height',110)
        $('#floatingpietimer').show();
        $('#pietimertitlecontent').text(data.currentc+': '+data.currentp);
        $('#pietimerfrage').text(data.currentq);
        var floatingpietimerheight = $('#floatingpietimer').outerHeight(true);
        var pietimerfrageheight = $('#floatingpietimer #pietimerfrage').outerHeight(true);
        
        floatingpietimerheight = floatingpietimerheight+pietimerfrageheight+350;
        floatingpietimerheight = floatingpietimerheight+'px';

        $('#pietimermain').pietimer({
            seconds: 35,
            color: '#9FA8DA',
            is_reversed: true
            },
            function(){
                zonkaudio.play();
                $('#floatingpietimer').hide();
                $('#imagequestion').hide();
            });
        $('#floatingpietimer').css('height',floatingpietimerheight);
        $('#pietimermain').pietimer('start');
    }

}
```


----------



## mihe7 (26. Feb 2021)

Mainiac hat gesagt.:


> Steinigt mich bitte nicht 😇


Nur dafür, dass es das falsche Forum ist: Java != JavaScript  

Ich würde mal folgendes probieren:


```
// nach Zeile 2 einfügen
var seconds = 35;

// Zeile 15
            var durationMs = seconds*1000-3000;
            $('#imagequestionimage').transition({x:'-29700px',y:'-24750px',scale:'0.01',delay:'1000',duration: durationMs});

Zeile 29
            seconds: seconds,
```


----------



## Mainiac (27. Feb 2021)

Hallo Mihe7,

Sry, das ich das in das falsche Forum platziert habe, ,werde in Zukunft besser drauf achten.

Ich danke dir für die Codezeile, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können
aber wie gesagt ein blutiger Anfänger übersieht halt manchmal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen.


----------

